# 5-letter word game



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Change one letter of the word. The word must remain five letters long. You can rearrange the letters.

I'll start:


Clock


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Flock


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Locks


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

rocks


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Racks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scrap


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Scram


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Marsh


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

brush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Change only 1 letter please. :kiss:



Toad Licker said:


> Marsh


Marsh


----------



## BranDav (Nov 15, 2013)

Share


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sharp

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strap


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Strip

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tripe


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Trips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trims


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Brims


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brigs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Brags


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drags


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Drugs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drums


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scrum


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Scram

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crabs


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

brass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brats


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

start


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Smart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Marsh


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Harsh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Share


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Shore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Short


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Snort


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

North


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Worth


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Thorn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Throw

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

wrote


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Write

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Wrist


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Worst

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Storm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stork


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Stark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shark


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Share


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spare


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Spade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Space


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Speak


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tanks


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Spank


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Spunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Punts


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Pants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Parts


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Carts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carps


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tarps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harps


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Warps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Prawn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Drawn

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8888 said:


> Drawn


Drain


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

brain


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Grain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grind


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rinds

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Binds


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Minds


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Dimes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Limes


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

mails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nails


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Hails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shale


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snake


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

snare


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Snore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spore


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Score


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scone


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Stone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noted


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Voted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doves


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jives


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vines


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lines


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dines


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Pines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spire


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Spine

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pints


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Pants

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pangs


----------



## Manooffewwords (Jun 25, 2015)

Gangs
-------------------------------------------
I'm not sure whether the word has used before...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Slang


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bling


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Blink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blank


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> Blank


Bland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Braid


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Brain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grain


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Train


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nitro


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Riots


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Intro


----------



## umhiloliobviouslyneedhelp (Apr 4, 2021)

fintro


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Point


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Input


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Tulip


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Until


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Units


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Hints


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Pints


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Spent


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Spend


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Opens


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Noses


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Roses


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Doses


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Sheds


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Heads


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Ahead


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Death


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Humility


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

valina said:


> Death


Heats


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Was going too fast I got the games mixed up. 

Beats


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Bears


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tears


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Stars


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Stirs


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Stair


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Stain


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Paint


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Saint


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Faint


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Taint


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Latin


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Satin


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Antic


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Chant


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

China


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Chins


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Pinch


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Punch


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Lunch


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Bunch


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Bench


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Beach


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Reach


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Cheat


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Acted


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Teach


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Peach


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Peace


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Paces


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Races


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Scars


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Scare


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Acres


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

aches


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

beach


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

reach


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

chair


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

hairs


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Hears


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Heart


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Tears


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Cares


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Breast


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Beast


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tease


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lease


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Leave


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Eagle


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Legal


----------



## Noimportant (Mar 20, 2021)

Lager


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Wager


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Wages


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Pages


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Rages


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Erase


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Raise


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Ideas


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Adios


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Oasis


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Basis


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Bases


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Tases


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Ashes


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Shade


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Chase


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Chose


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Chess


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Chest


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Teach


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Chant


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Chart


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cheat


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Peach


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Peace


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Cheap


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Chaps


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Chips


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ships


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Shops


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Shows


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Chows


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Chops


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Chaps


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Heaps


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Heals


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lease


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Leave


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Eagle


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Legal


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Regal


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Early


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Learn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Leary


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Years


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

reads


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ready


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nerdy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Needy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Needs


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Sends


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sense


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Dense


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sense


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Tense


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Terse


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Stern


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Rents


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cents


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Stent


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Stunt


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Stunk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Trunk


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Truck


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Truce


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Trace


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Track


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Crack


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Racks


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Stack


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Stuck


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Stick


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Slick


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Slice


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Slime


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Limps


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Pimps


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pumps


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Humps


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Bumps


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lumps


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Mumps


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Slump


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lumpy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Bumpy


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Burpy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Burly


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Curly


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

Surly


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rules


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rudes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Super


----------

